# SMG on the 6 er



## TIS330Ci (Feb 14, 2004)

are they pulled in with your hands like the M3 or do u only use ur thumb to push out?


----------



## Ender's Game (Mar 5, 2004)

TIS330Ci said:


> are they pulled in with your hands like the M3 or do u only use ur thumb to push out?


The SMG in the 645Ci will be like the SMG in the 5 Series, Z4 and every other BMW but the M3. It will have the push pull activation, not the left paddle right paddle of the M3.

Personally I like the push pull better because you can upshift or downshift with one hand while in a corner. I just wish they gave you more control over the shift program like Drivelogic in the M3 instead of simply having a "Sport" button.


----------



## Ender's Game (Mar 5, 2004)

The pictures of the SMG wheel in the 645Ci don't tell the whole story. The thumb buttons are clearly visible. However, the button is actualy a rocker switch that extends down behind the spoke of the steering wheel. You push the top of the switch, visible above the spoke, with your thumb to downshift. You pull the back of the switch, hidden behind the spoke, with your fingers to upshift. The left and the right switch both do the same thing. You can upshift and downshift with one hand. Got it? :thumbup:


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Ender's Game said:


> The pictures of the SMG wheel in the 645Ci don't tell the whole story. The thumb buttons are clearly visible. However, the button is actualy a rocker switch that extends down behind the spoke of the steering wheel. You push the top of the switch, visible above the spoke, with your thumb to downshift. You pull the back of the switch, hidden behind the spoke, with your fingers to upshift. The left and the right switch both do the same thing. You can upshift and downshift with one hand. Got it? :thumbup:


Forgive my ignorance..... Is there still a clutch with the SMG? :dunno:


----------



## GT69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Ender's Game said:


> The pictures of the SMG wheel in the 645Ci don't tell the whole story. The thumb buttons are clearly visible. However, the button is actualy a rocker switch that extends down behind the spoke of the steering wheel. You push the top of the switch, visible above the spoke, with your thumb to downshift. You pull the back of the switch, hidden behind the spoke, with your fingers to upshift. The left and the right switch both do the same thing. You can upshift and downshift with one hand. Got it? :thumbup:


Can someone give me a link to the picture of the SMG wheel in the 645Ci ?


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

DRWWE said:


> Forgive my ignorance..... Is there still a clutch with the SMG? :dunno:


The SMG is essentially an electro-hydraulic manual transmition. Just a bunch of actuators and sensors to allow a computer to shift for you. Cool toy and great on a track. It even double clutches for you!

I have heard of people having problems in stop and go traffic in the Z4. Basically overheating the clutch. I've driven the z4 smg, but I've not driven one a Sixer. You will probably need to drive it like a manual - not slipping the clutch on a hill, minimizing clutch work, etc. so you don't burn it out. With the automatic mode, it's probably too easy to use it like a true slush box.

Ian
540i/6


----------



## Devilish645CI (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 645ci with SMG transmission and it is different from the M3 one. To shift up on the steering wheel you pull either the right or the left tab toward you and to down shift you push either one away from you


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Is it true that the M5 will have a seven speed dual clutch sequential shifter?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*645ci SMG*

I am driving a 645ci with SMG this week, and thought I would give a few observations after a couple of days of driving:

-I believe the SMG transmission in the 645ci is virtually identical to the Z4's.

-Shifts are much quicker and smoother in the Sport setting than in the default setting.

-"Automatic" mode is nice to have if you're in rush hour traffic, but its pretty jerky. It helps if you anticipate the shift and lift slightly, but its obviously much easier to anticipate when the shift will happen if you're doing it yourself. Automatic mode also has better shifts in the Sport setting.

-I don't like the paddles on the steering wheel. They're too short and stubby, and are not comfortable to use. I can't figure out why BMW would go to this type of design instead of using the more upright paddle from the M3, which is much easier to use. Ferrari and Aston-Martin use more upright paddles (like the M3), so not sure what BMW is thinking here. The gearshift lever is very nice to use - it fits nicely in the hand, and the action required to shift gears is very short and accurate. In the M3, I always use the paddles to shift, but in the 645ci I've been using the lever much more.

On another subject, the BMW V8 is one of the best engines out there. It has great power and also likes to rev. Sounds great with the exhaust in the 645ci also! Handling is very good with all the electronic help, but you can still tell this is a large, heavy car. It's also the first Bangle-designed BMW that I turn around and look at as I walk away. It looks even better if you squint your eyes, which shows you the nicely proportioned and athletic design of the body without seeing the weird trunk. It will also look much better when the M6 fills in those fenders, as there is too much space in there now - even with the Sport package.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Seneca said:


> I am driving a 645ci with SMG this week...


You suck David. (I mean that in an affectionate way, of course)


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

David,

Thank you for your insight and I wish you the best with your new and amazing 645! 

JB


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

non-M SMG = SSG.


----------

